# Preschool in Holland Village



## MichelleAus (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi all. Just hoping someone can help with a recommendation. We are moving to Singapore after christmas from Australia and I just wanted to know if any could recommend a preschool in the Holland Village area for my 3 year old daughter? Thankyou in advance


----------



## WonderLust (Nov 24, 2011)

Pat's schoolhouse has a branch in holland village, you can try it out


----------

